
Event handling with spreadsheet formulas - eddyparkinson
Demo of a spreadsheet that links button formulas to action formulas.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtu.be&#x2F;R-oDB1PDWqY<p>Looking for feedback and early adopters
======
shannonpig
this will make some people in finance very happy.

